# The sac came out in the end..... beware, explicit detail.



## Jemma1988

Please dont read if your weak stomached or cannot look at things from a scientific point of view.

Hi,

I posted on here last week as I was confused that I hadnt passed a sac but had heavy bleeding for one week... I didnt really know what to expect. I rang EPAC who said I probably wouldnt see / notice anything.

They were very wrong.

I thought I would post my experience for anyone going through the same thing.

Last night (after 7 days of heavy bleeding) my bleeding started to slow right down and I thought I was coming to the end (at last)

However I pushed my last bit of wee out and out came a golf ball / satsuma sized lump. It was shaped like a rugby ball. It wasnt the red blood coloured 'jelly' texture that I was expecting.

It was hard, dense and having the texture of gristle. It was pale with bits of bloody tissue matted on the side. It reminded me of a tumour, or a piece of brain.

Im upset, as Im aprehensive about getting pregnant again. After what I saw I couldnt imagine having that inside of me. It didnt hurt to come out oddly enough. It felt like doing a 'number 2' from a different exit.

My OH and I were tempted to bury it, but flushed it in the end as it was night time and the thought of storing it somewhere made me feel sick.

Now Im bleeding again, but its like very fresh pure blood. like from a cut. I imagine my uterus is trying to clean and heal the area from which the sac became detached.

This was so unexpected as my bleeding had practically stopped. The night before this happened I woke in the night almost throwing up, shaking and cold. I think that must have happened as it came detached.


----------



## LeeC

Jemma. Have you spoken to EPAS again. How far gone were you? I've never had this experience but it doesn't sound too good. I am so sorry for your loss but I would def be calling or going down to EPAS for a scan to get the all clear.
Sending you hugs xxx


----------



## Alpinestars

(((hugs))) so sorry for your loss
This sounds very similar to my MC
My baby stopped growing at 8wks and bleeding started at 9+1
I was in extreme pain (I've had 3 children naturally and this was insimilar pain bracket) and ended up in A & E. The pain subsided and 12 hours later whilst in hospital I passed something very similar to how you described. They took the "toilet pan" away and when the nurse returned she confirmed that I had passed the complete tissue. 
I returned home and carried on bleeding like AF bleed for about 6 days.
Any question ring EPU but sounds like a complete MC to me 
xX Jo Xx
To add: keep an eye on blood loss, if it's ALOT phone epu immediatey


----------



## broodyb

Ive been bleeding since saturday and have had so much tummy pain this week. Bleeding has slowed today and no pain since yesterday. I was starting to think it was over and maybe it had come out in parts as ive had lots of clots. I hope i dont experience this though ive been dreading it all week. I was eleven weeks but baby stopped growing at 6 weeks.


----------



## MissBabyFace

I also experienced something similar about 3 days into heavy bleeding at around 11 weeks, I wiped expecting to see clots and blood and there on the tissue was the baby (yes the baby) inside the not broken still whole kind of bubble which was the size of my right finger, fruit size wise I'd say a kiwi? It is a horrific thing to experience, even though it's been almost 6 months and me and OH are TTC it's still very hard thinking about it I mean next time I get pregnant, if I do I'm always going to be panacking, demanding scans, getting checked out etc.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Sorry for your loss huni :(

With my 8 week miscarriage I saw sac come out with little baby inside still in the fluid and everything just perfect :( :(

Its awful thing for anyone to go through!!!!!!!!!! Im so sorry xx

I had fresh red bleeding and pain after the baby came out thats lasted a day or so then slowed down. They should defo arrange a scan to make sure all is back to normal <3 xx


hugs xx


----------



## Nat0619

Jemma

Your experience and what you saw exactly mirrors mine from my mc 5 weeks ago. It is very good you have passed this hun as that will most definitely be most, if not all, of the pregnancy tissue and things should hopefully calm down a lot physically for you now :thumbup: I agree with the other ladies though, you should have a follow-up scan to ensure everything is gone. I had one and all was clear. They checked me even though they confirmed I'd passed the whole sac (I passed mine in hospital as had medical management), as you need to ensure all the placenta comes out too.

How far along were you? I got to 12 week scan but discovered :baby: had stopped developing around 5-6 weeks, but sac had continued growing. My sac was exactly the size and colour you describe and, like you, I had no pain when I actually passed it and hardly any bleeding with it. It did feel like doing a number 2 from the wrong exit :haha:

I have to admit I reacted the opposite of you and it may help you to think like I have. I was actually pretty fascinated when I saw it and was amazed that my body had created that. It made me confident that if it can do that once it can do it again and all it has to do is get the baby part right next time!

Hope you feel better soon hun x


----------



## Jemma1988

Nat0619 said:


> Jemma
> 
> Your experience and what you saw exactly mirrors mine from my mc 5 weeks ago. It is very good you have passed this hun as that will most definitely be most, if not all, of the pregnancy tissue and things should hopefully calm down a lot physically for you now :thumbup: I agree with the other ladies though, you should have a follow-up scan to ensure everything is gone. I had one and all was clear. They checked me even though they confirmed I'd passed the whole sac (I passed mine in hospital as had medical management), as you need to ensure all the placenta comes out too.
> 
> How far along were you? I got to 12 week scan but discovered :baby: had stopped developing around 5-6 weeks, but sac had continued growing. My sac was exactly the size and colour you describe and, like you, I had no pain when I actually passed it and hardly any bleeding with it. It did feel like doing a number 2 from the wrong exit :haha:
> 
> I have to admit I reacted the opposite of you and it may help you to think like I have. I was actually pretty fascinated when I saw it and was amazed that my body had created that. It made me confident that if it can do that once it can do it again and all it has to do is get the baby part right next time!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon hun x

Thanks for this, and for all the replies.

I have an appointment monday with EPAC for another scan to see if everything has gone... 

I had an early scan and saw a heartbeat so wasnt worried about molar (if thats what the first op was worried about)

I was amazed, so was my OH. We looked at it for a while and considered maybe opening it up, so that we could see the baby and bury it. We just couldnt stomach it. I wish I could have been brave enough because I would have liked to have a look.

The feeling of it having come from inside me was the most frightening. I wonder if my sac continued to grow?

The baby was measuring 7-8 weeks on the m/c scan. I was 9-10 weeks along but pip stopped growing.


----------



## Jemma1988

mommyandbump said:


> Sorry for your loss huni :(
> 
> With my 8 week miscarriage I saw sac come out with little baby inside still in the fluid and everything just perfect :( :(
> 
> Its awful thing for anyone to go through!!!!!!!!!! Im so sorry xx
> 
> I had fresh red bleeding and pain after the baby came out thats lasted a day or so then slowed down. They should defo arrange a scan to make sure all is back to normal <3 xx
> 
> 
> hugs xx

I wonder is the m/c is ''fresh'' then the sac is as you describe...

I think if the baby has died for a couple of weeks / several weeks as mine did- then you get this hard 'tumour' looking sac???

I dont know. Just a thought?


----------



## Jemma1988

broodyb said:


> Ive been bleeding since saturday and have had so much tummy pain this week. Bleeding has slowed today and no pain since yesterday. I was starting to think it was over and maybe it had come out in parts as ive had lots of clots. I hope i dont experience this though ive been dreading it all week. I was eleven weeks but baby stopped growing at 6 weeks.

I hope this doesnt happen to you, however I was pretty 'relieved' when mine didnt come after a week of bleeding and hoped it had broken down... but sadly no......

However when it did come out, I suddenly felt 'clean' - like a new beginning


----------



## broodyb

Jemma1988 said:


> broodyb said:
> 
> 
> Ive been bleeding since saturday and have had so much tummy pain this week. Bleeding has slowed today and no pain since yesterday. I was starting to think it was over and maybe it had come out in parts as ive had lots of clots. I hope i dont experience this though ive been dreading it all week. I was eleven weeks but baby stopped growing at 6 weeks.
> 
> I hope this doesnt happen to you, however I was pretty 'relieved' when mine didnt come after a week of bleeding and hoped it had broken down... but sadly no......
> 
> However when it did come out, I suddenly felt 'clean' - like a new beginningClick to expand...

Im still waiting. Was thinking of going to hosp to get checked out but i dont know if i can face waiting hours again just for more bad news. I just want it over with and kinda hoping its over but i dont think it is.


----------



## tjayne07

Jemma1988 said:


> Please dont read if your weak stomached or cannot look at things from a scientific point of view.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I posted on here last week as I was confused that I hadnt passed a sac but had heavy bleeding for one week... I didnt really know what to expect. I rang EPAC who said I probably wouldnt see / notice anything.
> 
> They were very wrong.
> 
> I thought I would post my experience for anyone going through the same thing.
> 
> Last night (after 7 days of heavy bleeding) my bleeding started to slow right down and I thought I was coming to the end (at last)
> 
> However I pushed my last bit of wee out and out came a golf ball / satsuma sized lump. It was shaped like a rugby ball. It wasnt the red blood coloured 'jelly' texture that I was expecting.
> 
> It was hard, dense and having the texture of gristle. It was pale with bits of bloody tissue matted on the side. It reminded me of a tumour, or a piece of brain.
> 
> Im upset, as Im aprehensive about getting pregnant again. After what I saw I couldnt imagine having that inside of me. It didnt hurt to come out oddly enough. It felt like doing a 'number 2' from a different exit.
> 
> My OH and I were tempted to bury it, but flushed it in the end as it was night time and the thought of storing it somewhere made me feel sick.
> 
> Now Im bleeding again, but its like very fresh pure blood. like from a cut. I imagine my uterus is trying to clean and heal the area from which the sac became detached.
> 
> This was so unexpected as my bleeding had practically stopped. The night before this happened I woke in the night almost throwing up, shaking and cold. I think that must have happened as it came detached.

hey hun,first of all im sorry for your loss and what you are going through.i havnt long stopped misscarrying:hugs:
But i had the same thing as you did,passed it on the toilet and felt like a number 2 from my foofi...i think its different for every women so they said you wouldnt see anything because i imagine so many ladies dont....but i,the same as you wanted to bury my baby...instead i was told to flush by the hospital...and it tore me to pieces to pull the flush...its all i see in my head..knowing it was my baby...i still am being sick..and having the shakes...my bleeding has stopped now though,has stopped since tuesday,and its making it easier for me to deal with what has happened,but more heart broken because i know thats it...its over..im not having a baby anymore....and im so scared of falling pregnant again...incase it happens again..i lost my baby at 13 weeks,2 days before my scan...and im not sure if i can through it again......if you ever want to chat though hun,please dont hold back..send me a message.. sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## catcatcat

We lost a 5 wk sack it just had dots in so must have been the cell division stage i still feel like we should have buried it too instead it went in the bin.


----------



## nwaib

I just experienced a miscarriage at 5 weeks a few days ago :( It started with cramps and light bleeding of brown blood. My husband is on this medicine called accutaine which causes many different birth defects and it's advised not to become pregnant while on the medication or to conceive with someone on the meds. I knew I couldn't keep the baby, it would be unfair to them to live a disabled life. It was still really hard for me to decide but I wanted to do what was right for them. When I went to the clinic for my first appointment I told them about my bleeding and thought I had already miscarried, but the ultrasound shower different. Later that night I started bleeding more and it was red. The next day I had bled through a tampon and changed it. I started having cramps again and decided to take a shower and take out the tampon and there right on it was the fetal sac. I knew what it was because it was pale pink with some blood and was defiantly not a clot. Nonetheless I was petrified, called my husband and balled my eyes out. We decided to burry it because I couldn't flush it or throw it away. I read that miscarriages happen often at the beginning stages if your body senses something is wrong. I feel like this is maybe a blessing in disguise, I would have preferred it to happen this way instead of getting the procedure but it's still breaking my heart at the same time. I looked up women seeing the fetal sac after a miscarriage because my feelings were really indescribable and I wanted to see how other women felt. I figured I would share my story incase it helps anyone.


----------



## AmandaW525

I am so sorry you had to go through that. I was 14 weeks when I miscarried. I so desperately wanted it to happen at home but I had lost too much blood, was sick to my stomach and in unbearable pain. I ended up delivering at the hospital. Again I am so sorry for your loss but glad you shared. Not many people share with such detail and I do believe it is helpful for people who want to know what they should expect.


----------

